

Songbird beta launches (includes integration with Songkick for concert tickets) - ian
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080822-hands-on-singing-along-with-songbird-0-7.html

======
fallentimes
Wow - so that's what you guys have been working on :). I'll play with this
tonight. Cheers Songkickers.

------
nuclear_eclipse
Will Songbird ever support DAAP shares? That's the one critical feature that
keeps preventing me from moving away from Rhythmbox to other, more featured
music players. I refuse to keep a copy of my 20GB+ music library on every
single computer I own, when I can just keep it on my file server and share it
on the network using DAAP...

~~~
dmix
Anyone can make add-ons for it. Check out the forums and see if someone can
make one..

------
LogicHoleFlaw
Very interesting. Can the concert suggestion feature recommend artists who I'm
_not_ familiar with? Maybe with some sample music? I'd love to hear about new
artists and genres and maybe find something new to like.

------
flipbrad
been using it for a while - great tool!

~~~
dmix
I just started using it earlier this month. The 0.7 version is a great
improvement.

It reminds me of moving from IE to Firefox way back (in this case
iTunes>Sonbird).

 _sorry I downmodded by accident_

~~~
LKM
Hopefully, Songbird will take the Firefox approach and start innovating more.
It's good to see it copy iTunes, because iTunes has a great user interface,
but at some point, they'll hopefully exceed iTunes, just like Firefox exceeded
IE.

~~~
flipbrad
I currently use Foobar to play my music library; the last.fm client to play
custome radio streams from my friends, or based on my past listening habits,
etc - and Songbird for mp3 blogs (I _love_ the way it lists all mp3's on a
page on the standard music library format, with easy download links), and to
check the Songkick plugin. If songbird was lighter and snappier, it could take
on all of the above functions for me. Hopefully as it nears 1.0, a lot of
work'll go into optimisation and streamlining

